# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Gliderol garage door problem

## familyguy

My parents have a Gliderol garage door opener/closer (about 4yrs old) which has recently gone on the blink. The main unit is receiving a signal from the remote as it beeps once when the remote is operated but the door won't operate. Does it need to be reset or does the problem go deeper than that? perhaps maybe replace the whole board. If it needs resetting how is this done? Any help is appreciated.

----------


## thatirwinfella

Have you tried replacing the remote batteries? That's typically the cause of many problems with remote controlled appliances. 
Next, do you have the manual or have you googled for the manual? This should have been provided by the installer and should also include a few troubleshooting problems. 
Finally, the main unit may have a few small pushbuttons located on it. One of these may be a reset, but be careful as it may reset the remote frequency and you may need to reprogam it. Alternatively, it may reset itself if it loses power... eg, try turning it off at the powerpoint then back on again. 
Good luck.

----------


## familyguy

Thanks for the reply, yes I've tried all those things. Removing the light globe cover reveals some small push button switches, one is marked (I think) start, pressing it has the same results as using the remote, the unit beeps once but does nothing else. I have an installation manual, it only lists the obvious for fault conditions ie: Check that the power is switched on, check the fuse, check the remote batteries etc.

----------


## thatirwinfella

is there a push button to start the motor on the panel? if there is and the motor does drive up it indicates a problem more likely in the remote/reciever than the rest of the panel

----------

